# Any "Genuine" Earning Options While Studying?



## SahilAr (May 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
Are there any few options to earn while i learn?
I mean i have heard about Freelancing,but what actually it is and how does it work is not known to me till now and also except freelancing are there any other options by which i can earn while i learn?


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 9, 2012)

freelancing is good but in starting you will have to struggle very much.See even in freelancing you must be good at your task like designing and development.people are paying you to do some work and you have to do that work like professionals do because they are paying you and i think for most of us we don't have enough knowledge to do work professionally when we are in college. You can find work like helping out someone in their homework.There is a website for it known as studentoffortune .Search it on google .Believe me my friends have earned thousands of dollars on it simply by copying and pasting .You know rich kids from western countries can't even do this.

don't ever do data entry work .It will ruin you like nothing.

It is the internet part.

You can also go for teaching like coaching or tution.This can also earn you some good money.

take care and good luck


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 10, 2012)

some young colg guys also work in KFC, PHD, McD, Subway for part-time.. this can be a option IMO.. my 2 frndz used to work in KFC..


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 10, 2012)

> some young colg guys also work in KFC, PHD, McD, Subway for part-time.. this can be a option IMO.. my 2 frndz used to work in KFC..



good option .You can have some  burgers too .  

Try to find a job near you otherwise you will found yourself spending all your income in travelling.

petrol prices are pretty high these days.


----------



## SahilAr (Jul 13, 2012)

Regarding Freelancing,few things i want to know:
1.Which is the most demanding field in freelancing?I am asking this because i am pursuing BCA from regular college and will do the freelancing work online only.
2.Since i don't have a debit card,please suggest me the best debit card:so that i could use it for online shopping(with less or zero charges for Netbanking/Online Purchases).Also,that debit card would be used for receiving payments through Freelancing sites.
3.How payment is received in freelancing?
4.Do the U.S. Based Freelancing sites pay us for our work,if yes,then how?
5.I have interest in Database/Windows Servers/SQL/Networking...is there any scope for freelancing in these fields by scope i mean "*Online Scope*"


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 13, 2012)

> Which is the most demanding field in freelancing?I am asking this because i am pursuing BCA from regular college and will do the freelancing work online only.



i think designing and data entry .You wouldn't love data entry so stick with designing.



> How payment is received in freelancing


?

Make a paypal account .Verify it with your bank account .Pay pal will transfer money to your bank account.



> .Do the U.S. Based Freelancing sites pay us for our work,if yes,then how?



 i used to work in a very famous freelancing site .Since i was a debit card holder , they used to transfer money to my paypal account.paypal then transfer that money to the bank account.



> I have interest in Database/Windows Servers/SQL/Networking...is there any scope for freelancing in these fields by scope i mean "Online Scope"



there is lots of scope but to know accurately join a freelancing website .

I used to work on vworker.com


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 13, 2012)

^What are we supposed to do on vworker.com? Explain please!


----------



## SahilAr (Jul 13, 2012)

@krazylearner,thanks for the help dude,but can you please suggest me a good Debit Card.I actually don't have one,will be using it with Paypal and for Online Purchases..with less charges.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 14, 2012)

> ^What are we supposed to do on vworker.com? Explain please!



freelancing . Do projects and earn money simple .Projects comes from variety of domains.So just check out the site .Register there and get yourself familiar with rules and policy of the website and you are good to go to place bids.



> please suggest me a good Debit Card.I actually don't have one,will be using it with Paypal and for Online Purchases..with less charge



I used to use my sbi account atm card .It also works as a debit card. It is also compatible with paypal .


----------



## SahilAr (Jul 19, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> I used to use my sbi account atm card .It also works as a debit card. It is also compatible with paypal .


I heard they are issuing Maestro Debit Cards...which is a issue when making online purchases,is Yuva International Debit Card compatible with Paypal?Now a days which Debit Cards they are issuing?
I am asking such questions because i am a new customer for SBI,If they issue the same old Maestro Debit Card,how can i force them to give me Yuva International Debit Card?(What's the procedure-it should be simple,so that i can convince those "Sarkari Babbu's" )


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 19, 2012)

> is Yuva International Debit Card compatible with Paypal



hmm it is i guess


> how can i force them to give me Yuva International Debit Card?(What's the procedure-it should be simple,so that i can convince those "Sarkari Babbu's



if you are really yuva (btween 18 and 30) then complete the formalities . there is no issue in getting it issued.


----------



## SahilAr (Jul 20, 2012)

Actually,my parents have Bank Account in Bank of Maharashtra and they are forcing me to join the same...
If i get Insta Debit Card from Bank of Maharashtra,will it work with Paypal so that i can receive payments as a Freelancer?


----------



## roady (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, since my BBA, I have been working on Affiliate marketing which includes sites like amazon, clickbank and commission junction. I mainly like clickbank and have been making decent money (the pay fluctuates but you can assume a minimum of $300 per month.. and it goes up to $2000 as well).

Problem for me currently - I'm currently pursuing MBA and its really hard to keep up with this AM.
Also, you definitely need to have a passion for Online marketing if you ever wish to do it during your student life. 3-4 months can go into learning if you're doing it all alone. And of course, you need to keep yourself motivated somehow or the other. These are some of the hardships i faced earlier, but now it's a breeze. I still work on my affiliate marketing platform.. mostly on weekends now. But if you're a hosteler, then you can simply start away. Cause I have to travel back and forth which takes 3 hours daily.. 

The best part about IM (internet marketing) is that I'm loving all the marketing lectures in MBA now. It's like a breeze cause I'm able to understand things a lot easier now. Plus I also learned a lot about consumer psychology through my own online projects. Not only that, during my internship lately, my IT and online marketing skills came really handy in a digital marketing firm. Since childhood, I've always had an interest in IT. Now this combined with marketing is what I need to succeed in Online Marketing, specially in India.

There's a lot of money on the internet to be given to everyone - grab your opportunity now


----------



## hjthegeek (Jul 20, 2012)

If you have any computer expertise then you can join freelancer sites online and make money, that is not easy, btw.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 20, 2012)

> Bank of Maharashtra



we don't have any bank of uttar pradesh 

i will not suggest you to make account in state level bank . I don't think this bank has any branch in my city.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 20, 2012)

Try your luck with elance, found some brilliant work projects congruent to my skills with payment so good (almost 50% of yearly money I used to make at job), I never felt the pangs of bygone appraisal seasons! 
Only remember don't try to be regular with it, these shitty Indian corporate HRs and industry honchos look at a 'gap period' with shady eyes as if you were planning to murder them. Its fine if you're looking for a position outside India.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 23, 2012)

> Only remember don't try to be regular with it, these shitty Indian corporate HRs and industry honchos look at a 'gap period' with shady eyes as if you were planning to murder them. Its fine if you're looking for a position outside India.



he he Don't go with indian projects .Don't even deal with them on freelancing sites .Will make you work for pennies .


----------



## VCool123 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm working part-time at freelance.com too. In my first year right now. Fair warning- Freelancing is TOUGH. Lots of competition, even from "fellow Indians", Pakistanis and Bangladeshis. You're better off working at a physical job, unless you're very good at whatever you can do.


----------



## chetnan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi,

Freelancing is nothing but simply work from home or take work do it yourself it means you are the worker & you only Boss, only you took work from a client.

For earn and learn their is one forum Education Career which is the best. they provide scholarship for students.

Thanks


----------



## akshat khurana (Sep 11, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Are there any few options to earn while i learn?
> I mean i have heard about Freelancing,but what actually it is and how does it work is not known to me till now and also except freelancing are there any other options by which i can earn while i learn?



There is no better task in the world than writing as it helps you to explore your creativity and inner self. Freelancing will help you hone your writing skills and help you in making a fast buck.


----------



## tushar33 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well dear, one thing i must want to tell you that part-time freelancing is good but you have to be ready to face some challenges like time crunch, rate pressure, work delivery even some time for quality work. This can happen especially when you are dealing with more than one client at a time.It may become difficult for a freelancer. So, it is better to choose some better option like teaching small children's where you can earn with out any mental pressure.


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 29, 2012)

Though there are "*genuine*" options to earn online, but most of them are shady. The problem with freelancing is that you'll have to face a real tough competition on popular sites like freelancer, elance, etc and till the time you're not having some serious working experience at your backing, it's rather impossible to get work on such sites as no one would like to get their work done with someone who doesn't know what he/she's doing. Moreover, people have divulged into exploiting this will to earn in part time. Most of the times these people/sites offer you almost free cash for almost no work for example (earn $$$ by just click on the links, filling in the forms) and if you're interested, you are required to pay them to get yourself enrolled stating that it's a security deposit to ensure the person intersted is serious about the work. I don't know how many of these have actually paid people
To any one looking for such *earn while you learn opportunities*, I'll suggest better concentrate on your studies as you'll have very less time to work beyond your studies/recreational activities. The amount of work, most of the times, is too much for a student to cope up with his/her studies.

@ Roady: IMO, Affiliate marketing is again a tough thing to do as most of those who'll have you with such opportunities will ask you to pay in order to join and even once you join, till the time you're not able to convert someone to a customer, you'll not get anything. Isn't is same as *Refer A Friend*?


----------



## roady (Nov 1, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> @ Roady: IMO, Affiliate marketing is again a tough thing to do as most of those who'll have you with such opportunities will ask you to pay in order to join and even once you join, till the time you're not able to convert someone to a customer, you'll not get anything. Isn't is same as *Refer A Friend*?



No. That's a myth. 

I'm mostly on Clickbank. It is the 2nd best affiliate platform after Amazon Affiliates.

You do NOT have to pay to any of these websites or to anyone for that matter when you start affiliate marketing.

All you need is

A domain
A web host (because blogspot and wordpress.com sites aren't worth for this platform)
Basics with HTML and CSS (add-on)
any else you know is a bonus for you.

Prior to making my first bucks on the internet, I had no money. My parents never believed in spending money online. So I decided to join file sharing money making sites like hotfile etc and made enough to get independent. 
After that, I realized that I needed to move on because I was sharing illegal files. And if I really wanted to pursue a career in Online marketing, I HAD to do something that was ehtical + legal. More on the legal side 

So I came across affiliate marketing such as clickbank. CB is the largest platform to promote digital products. Just browse through the market place, search for something that you like and promote it. This is the CRUX. 

AMazon affiliates are more for physical products. 

Jabong joined commission junction (CJ) to start its affiliate platform

These 3 are globally recognized affiliate platforms.


As for the money to be received, I will only receive money when I make a sale. As simple as that. No vendor would like to pay me even before I make a sale.

And the best part about clickbank/amazon is that - the payment method is controlled by the said websites only. Vendors have NO control over payments. So you're assured of the payments once you pass the threshold.

Affiliate Marketing is a new concept in India. But if you want to learn more about it, join afaqs fan page on Facebook, along with other Search Engine Land and some other good online marketing pages. Once again, there's a lot of money to be made in this Industry and it's only the beginning for now.

Talking about jabong, jabong imo isn't able to capitalize on the CJ system because CJ has a .. bad UI/UX specially for newbies. It's really tough to understand how to get banners, landers, materials, articles, emails etc which Jabong provides to its affiliate. And many other things as well.

Feel free to ask more questions if you have. I'll be really happy to help


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for that detailed info on Affiliate Marketing.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Nov 2, 2012)

Have you tried Mturk: Mturk.com. There are a variety of jobs. But it's definitely hard work.


----------

